# (solved) UVesafb not working in gentoo-sources 2.6.26

## <3

So I upgraded to gentoo-sources 2.6.26 and everything is working except uvesafb. I'm not sure why I am having this problem.

excerpt from dmsg

```
Program v86d tried to access /dev/mem between a0000->110000.

v86d[831]: segfault at 7fb6e9262000 ip 400e88 sp 7ffff127d810 error 6 in v86d[400000+19000]

uvesafb: Getting VBE info block failed (eax=0x4f00, err=-3)

uvesafb: vbe_init() failed with -22

uvesafb: probe of uvesafb.0 failed with error -22
```

relavent parts of my kernel config

```
CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/usr/share/v86d/initramfs"
```

grub.conf

```
title=Gentoo GNU/Linux 2.6.26

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.26-gentoo root=/dev/sda6 video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap,maxhf:81,maxvf:75
```

works fine for me in my 2.6.23 kernel so I'm not sure why it's not working now.Last edited by <3 on Sun Jul 27, 2008 10:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## longerz

The same errors ,but also:there was no any FB device in /dev directory.may be you should update dev-libs/klibc to 1.5.12-r1. it is work well now.Last edited by longerz on Mon Jul 21, 2008 1:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## <3

I tried updating klibc but it still isn't working.

----------

## CooSee

 *<3 wrote:*   

> I tried updating klibc but it still isn't working.

 

please re-emerge  ' sys-apps/v86d ' with ' x86emu ' USE flag   :Exclamation: 

for me it works  :Rolling Eyes: 

CooSee ' Ya

----------

## <3

adding x86emu use flag didn't seem to work.

----------

## CooSee

 *<3 wrote:*   

> adding x86emu use flag didn't seem to work.

 

did you compile a new kernel   :Question: 

first time didn' t work for me too   :Exclamation: 

please try to recompile with a new kernel   :Exclamation: 

it's a little bit strange   :Exclamation:   :Rolling Eyes: 

CooSee ' Ya

----------

## <3

yes I have tried recompiling the kernel.

----------

## <3

ok looking at this https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=212531, it doesn't seem that I am alone on this.

I just don't understand why it still works when I boot into gentoo-source 2.6.23-r8 but not in gentoo-sources-2.6.26Last edited by <3 on Mon Jul 21, 2008 2:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## longerz

I have not use the "x86emu"  flag,but it works well.

Please see the link:http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/

Keywords: kernel ,v86d,klibc,splashutils,splash_geninitramfs , grub ...

----------

## <3

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/

That was the first place I went to for help. Still nothing.

----------

## DarkSpir

Got the same Problem. Someone here in the german support forum gave me the tip to emerge the ~x86 keyword version of v86d.

I emerged version 1.5.2 with x86emu use flag set (you can try it without the useflag). It works for me. Go give it a try.

----------

## longerz

It is seem to have some issues here now.  :Sad:   (but it really working)

 *Quote:*   

> Adding 1048568k swap on /mnt/virtual/Swap/tmp.swap.  Priority:-1 extents:403 across:14962780k
> 
> uvesafb: VBE get state call failed (eax=0x14, err=0)
> 
> uvesafb: mode switch failed (eax=0x1388, err=0)
> ...

 

----------

## <3

 *DarkSpir wrote:*   

> Got the same Problem. Someone here in the german support forum gave me the tip to emerge the ~x86 keyword version of v86d.
> 
> I emerged version 1.5.2 with x86emu use flag set (you can try it without the useflag). It works for me. Go give it a try.

 

I've tried v86d with and without the x86emu and debug use flags and neither seems to work. I'm also running klibc-1.5.12-r1 on the amd64 arch.

----------

## sam_i_am

I have a new installation and started with . The kernel configuration doesn't even have the uvesafb option

```
Graphics support ---> Userspace VESA VGA graphics support
```

 is not even there!

----------

## <3

sam_i_am what kernel are you using?

----------

## sam_i_am

I'm using 2.6.25-gentoo-r7

----------

## <3

Just saw that v86d was updated to version 1.6 in portage so I downloaded it. Problem solved.Last edited by <3 on Sun Jul 27, 2008 10:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yabbadabbadont

I don't believe that the latest gentoo-sources kernel has spock's patches in it (yet).  That would explain why there isn't a uvesafb option when configuring it.

----------

## longerz

find some thing:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo ~ # splash_manager -c demo -m v -t livecd-2007.0
> 
> Failed to open the fbcon_decor control device.
> ...

 

but the silent mode was no problem. 

(by the way,i have done 'make defconfig' and 'make oldconfig' actions also blacklisting 'nvidia' module,then reconfig the kernel.)

----------

## ppurka

 *yabbadabbadont wrote:*   

> I don't believe that the latest gentoo-sources kernel has spock's patches in it (yet).  That would explain why there isn't a uvesafb option when configuring it.

   :Question: 

uvesafb is now part of vanilla kernel. Gentoo patches are no longer required perhaps.

----------

## yabbadabbadont

 *ppurka wrote:*   

>  *yabbadabbadont wrote:*   I don't believe that the latest gentoo-sources kernel has spock's patches in it (yet).  That would explain why there isn't a uvesafb option when configuring it.  
> 
> uvesafb is now part of vanilla kernel. Gentoo patches are no longer required perhaps.

 

Oops.  I guess I just missed it when I configured my kernel.  I use the old vesafb anyway, so I wasn't really looking for it.

----------

## <3

upgrading to v86g 1.6 fixed the problem, just needed to make sure FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE is compiled into the kernel (2nd time i've made that same mistake). They need to add that step to the documentation. Thread marked as Solved.

----------

## hoschi

Seems that their are problems with gcc-4.3

O_o

----------

